# TT Brake Upgrade



## douknownam (Feb 1, 2002)

How hard is it to install? Does anyone know where I can find a how-to for an MK4?


----------



## BoostedJetta (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (douknownam)*

*BUMP*


----------



## casI (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (douknownam)*

try this site,bambergvr6.this is Roger Moore's site might have to do a search but he has a how todo on this mod and part numbers also.i found the cheapest place for the kit is parts4vws.com


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (douknownam)*

the installation took me 5 minutes on each side,very simple


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (douknownam)*

Not sure who has a How-To but it is really an easy swap-over. Heck, probably 6 bolts total, I think.... but if you ask me, it just doesn't have the bite or heat resistance of a larger kit.
Regardless, I know that ECS Tuning has the kit in stock and the price is about the same as parts4vws and other places. Plus I think his rotors are coated, which is a good thing!
Good luck whatever ya do... cheerio!


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (douknownam)*

I was thinking about an upgrade as well...my brakes just don't seem to do it for me anymore...
They're actually sort of warped, is that normal for 11k miles??


----------



## vw_fiend (Jul 28, 2000)

Just did the upgrade last night on a friends car. Took about 30 minutes each side. He got the kit from http://www.parts4vws.com with the slotted rotors. It's a very impressive looking kit. It's going to be interesting to see how they do this weekend on the infield course at the Homestead Motorsport complex.
-Erik


----------



## BoostedJetta (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (vw_fiend)*

Let us knows how the brakes perform compared to stock..
I dunno whether to get the TT brakes or up to a big brake upgrade..
Thanks bro


----------



## douknownam (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (Shaka)*

Okay, I just installed them.. yeah, it was really easy.. hardest part was getting the 2 big bolts off.. anyway, haven't really tested it yet but it looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (douknownam)*

What EXACTLY is included with the TT kit from places like parts4vws etc. If it is just TT caliper carriers, rotors and new pads wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the parts from a place like http://www.gapa.com? 
I take that back caliper carriers aren't in pairs, $118 each










[Modified by evilpat, 9:23 PM 5-24-2002]


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (MAX_POWER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the installation took me 5 minutes on each side,very simple







[HR][/HR]​You mean to tell me from the time you got the jack to jack up the car and removed both front wheels, removed both calipers and carriers and both rotors it took you 10 minutes?


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]the installation took me 5 minutes on each side,very simple








You mean to tell me from the time you got the jack to jack up the car and removed both front wheels, removed both calipers and carriers and both rotors it took you 10 minutes?







[HR][/HR]​hehe ==>thats pit crew material there!


----------



## longshanks (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (evilpat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What EXACTLY is included with the TT kit from places like parts4vws etc. If it is just TT caliper carriers, rotors and new pads wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the parts from a place like http://www.gapa.com? 
I take that back caliper carriers aren't in pairs, $118 each








[HR][/HR]​Well, thats still cheaper then Potters







, that sells em for 135 each.
Well, i have the velocity slotted cad rotors, Ferado street pads. I would say the intial bite is less, but they really shine in high speed braking. Remember I am comparing these to MY 2000 pads/brakes, which stopped better then MY2001-2002. The reason why VW changed the pads because of too many people complaining about the dust. 130-80mph stops are way better, feels like less distance and more stable. Also, messing around on the freeway after jumping on the brakes pretty hard, they have held up and never felt like the heat was a problem. I have not gotten them to fade yet, but i haven't taken a full on canyon run yet.


[Modified by longshanks, 12:00 AM 5-25-2002]


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (longshanks)*

try the brake forum guys


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (longshanks)*

I'd reccomend the TT upgrade. It's a larger rotor, so you get better resistance to fade. Also, the pad is placed further from the hub, so you get a mechanical advantage of increased braking force even though the pad has the same surface area.
I almost did the Stage II from ECS, but the Porsche Calipers won't fit under stock 17"s. Audi TT 17"s are a reasonable alternative and they will fit underneath. One thing I will mention is this: The black metal "adapter" to get the Porsche Calipers is designed by an organization known as Bira ( http://www.bira.org ) The ECS kit does not use a genuine Bira adapter. I had them side by side, and the Bira's have seperate, threaded inserts for the bolts while the ECS just has the bolt threads drilled into the adapter. The genuine Bira design is superior.
By the way, I'd like to think of myself as faily unbiased in this opinion as I purchased my TT kit, rear slotted rotors and Stage II clutch from ECS.
For a slightly higher price, but a genuine Bira approved kit, call the guys as http://www.qrsmotorsport.com (APR Austin).


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (douknownam)*

Here is my setup with Brembo rotors in front and Mintex pads. (BTW: Rims are getting the boot on Thursday)











[Modified by TeutonicVR6, 10:16 PM 5-25-2002]


----------



## scolen2 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (TeutonicVR6)*

Are the pads for the 11.3 and TT rotors the same? I have to think they are since the calipar didn't change.


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (scolen2)*

Yes, you reuse your stock pads, but I'd reccomend at least getting some Mintex Red Boxes. The TT carriers just put the pad out further to accomodate the larger rotor, and thus give it the mechanical advantage when braking even though the surface area of the pad is the same.


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (rudyr)*

The mintex pads hardly dump the dust the stock ones do...they make cleaning alot easier...especially on the rears...


----------



## BoostedJetta (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (TeutonicVR6)*

honestly do u need anymore stopping power then this setup?
Does it do well and is it worth the money?
Im really considering doing this instead of just getting new rotors..


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (BoostedJetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]honestly do u need anymore stopping power then this setup?
Does it do well and is it worth the money?
Im really considering doing this instead of just getting new rotors..[HR][/HR]​You can never have enough brakes. If my pocketbook was endless, I'd have some SSR Comps to give me clearance and some massive Stoptech Calipers underneath. Seriously, if you've ever driven a car with uprated brakes on a road course, you'd want these too.
The TT upgrade is available for as little as $385 if you don't get the slotted/plated rotors (just the regular OEMs). That's a $330 premium over just mintex pads, but in my opinion worth it. The first time that I tapped my brakes hard (radar detector had a false alarm) after switching out the brakes I was caught off guard by how forceful I was pushed against my seatbelt.


----------



## 1.8wolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (rudyr)*

Waht's wrong with the TT Zimmerman set up, its cheaper that the TT Slotted setup.
Have people had bad experiences with them?


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (BoostedJetta)*

I fully agree with you can never have enough brakes...
Yes, this setup not only looks good but it stops, stops good...
1.8wolf: I am running Zimmerman rears and I am hard pressed to tell a difference between the Brembo fronts and the rears, I mean they rust the same...they look exactly alike (note: fronts are wayyyy bigger







) 
so IMO, I don't see why the Zimmerman's wouldn't be a good if not comparable option too if you could get them for less than say Brembo's. I bought Brembo for the quality name and all the damn holes.


----------



## BoostedJetta (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (TeutonicVR6)*

Is it worth it to upgrade from the oe slotted rotors??


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (TeutonicVR6)*

Yeah, it amazes me how much $ people dump on the go fast mods, and then they scratch their heads about doing brakes. The TT upgrade isn't the end all be all, but I get a kick when I get on them and the car stops as hard as it does. A friend of mine has the Stoptech setup on his A4 Quattro and watching him late brake as much as he does (and continue to do so as they resist fade) is cool as hell.
People just need to do 1 track event, and then they'll walk away saying "I need brakes!" (I actually did NEED them as my pads were gone and rotors were grooved badly after 2 events)
As for the slotted option...it's like $100 more and you get slotted/plated from ECS. I got them simply because I replaced the rears with slotted/plated rotors as well, so wanted them to match. I'm entitled to at least 1 look good mod...


[Modified by rudyr, 5:19 AM 5-29-2002]


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (rudyr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]People just need to do 1 track event, and then they'll walk away saying "I need brakes!" (I actually did NEED them as my pads were gone and rotors were grooved badly after 2 events)
[Modified by rudyr, 5:19 AM 5-29-2002][HR][/HR]​After 4 Road Racing events in my ko4 GTi with stock rotors, Ferodo DS2000 Pads, ATE super blue fluid, and stainless lines, I have yet to fade the brakes. I think that 99.9% of people on the Vortex DON'T need brake upgrades, because they don't go to the track. And even those who do won't need an upgrade just because they won't drive aggressively when actually on the track(witness all the high end cars you pass when on the track). For the $$, the TT upgrade is all you'll ever need unless you're REALLY hardcore.
-Mike P


----------



## scolen2 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake Upgrade (tyrolkid)*

Just as clearification, you don't need to go on a track to kill breaks. ThunderHill for exsample isn't that much of a heavy breaking track. Don't get me wrong, when you use them, you are on them! But I have more problems with the stock breaks on a long canyon runs like the 350 miles from Hollister to Santa Barbara via Indian Valley Rd. The problem I find is that I'm using too much effort using my breaks, larger systems will allow more finess and control... Not to mention better fade control and "crash" protection ;-) But after you have the nice breaks, dont' forget the sticky tires. Cuase you can have the nince brimbos and they will feel better, but when you clam down on them, you will just be feeling your ABS pulsing with out a good sticky foot!


----------

